
Ask HN: How to Deal with Agile Card Scope Creep - rexlucis
Hello everyone,<p>I have a coworker that whenever he reviews anyone&#x27;s merge request, he comments about fixing other things that are related to that MR.<p>For example, if I pull a card from Trello and it says something like &#x27;Disable selecting future dates in Peferences&#x27;, after you code it and submit, he will add &#x27;I think you should also fix this for all calendars in the app&#x27;<p>Is that appropriate to require in an Agile environment? I could see how that is being flexible and responding to change, but I lean toward it should be a separate card to include all inputs instead of extending the current card.<p>I&#x27;m new so I was hoping to get y&#x27;alls opinions on this. Thanks!
======
jameshe
It seems like the comment would be better as a note for the next Sprint
retrospective / planning meeting since it should be a separate card. Under the
ticket/card/issue/MR seems non-productive to me but if your coworker seems to
do it often, it might be because he doesn't understand or didn't have clear
instruction for where comments like that can go.

